# Corsair H60



## Dxta (17. Mai 2012)

Ist die Corsair H60 Wasserkühlung besser als der HR 02 Macho ???


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Mai 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

